# Guess he likes it!



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I do just that... Mainly premade raw and a high quality grain free kibble, and a couple times a week I throw in a 'real' raw meal


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*liljaker: *Good way to "wing it" when it comes to real raw!:wink: Glad Sunny got such a great treat, his teeth are gonna be extra sparkly from those chicken wings!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan is jealous because I am too much of a "chicken" to give him raw meat with bones in it!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Cavon --- I sort of feel the same way, although my vet (who advocates raw fed, but doesn't push it) said uncooked bones are very very safe; so I feel comfortably in the middle, with the premade raw. Well, Sunny crunched up his little chicken wing -- I watched him, and was very happy!!!! I may just do treats of a wing or neck occasionally for a change.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for you! Chicken wings are how a lot of raw feeders start out. Our dogs are raw fed; Sugarfoot's morning training session is usually done with his breakfast of chopped up chicken necks.

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Cavon toss that dog a raw bone. He will be fine. A raw chicken neck is the high point of my Roy's Swizzle's day.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!! CT Girl, you have no idea how many times I have tried, but just can't let it go from my hand!!!

I have given him raw marrow bones, and I guess you can tell by the picture that he LOVES them!

I have given him pieces of raw meat, just nothing with bones in it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Cavon -- I always used to do raw femur (marrow) bones for Jake, and also the butcher used to cut in lengthwise. As he got older, the marrow was too rich for him, so I would take most of it out. Then, I heard about dogs chipping their teeth, etc. and read that you should not use weight bearing bones.....sigh.....there is so much contradictory information out there. Sunny's breeder would always provide the pups with raw marrow bones, etc., and occasionally I do that from the butcher, too, but he really loves the raw beef rib bones, and it's longer so he works on it for quite a while and it is bone dry when he is through.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Cavon, Well, I didn't have a chance to let the chicken wing go from my hand.....Sunny snatched it right out of my hand, thank you!


----------

